# Marketing Hay



## Hall Cattle Co. (Jun 23, 2010)

I just joined the board because I am expanding my hay operation and getting into marketing small square bales in Iowa. Would anybody have any tips, pointers, or information on good ways to market the hay I produce? I have been in hay production for a long time, but always for my own use. Used to have a ranch in the panhandle of Nebraska where we did thousands of acres of hay so I know how to put up a top quality product. We moved to Iowa and now I am gearing up to start a decent sized hay operation here. I have looked at hay auctions, hay brokers, news papers, and other things like that. We are going to be doing alfalfa grass mixes and some straight alfalfa. If anybody has any tips or thoughts that would be helpful I would really appreciate it.


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

Do you have a plan B for rain damaged hay.









Iowa is a lot different than the panhandle of Neb.It tends to rain alot more and humidity is higher.So your chances of rain damaged hay are higher.

Do you have cattle to utilize it or rd bale it and sell for grinding hay.

What part of Iowa you in?


----------



## Hall Cattle Co. (Jun 23, 2010)

Yeah I have put up a considerable amount of hay in Iowa and have experienced slower dry down in high humidity and random rain showers lol. I am in central Iowa. We just bought a newer used JD 328 square baler (98 model) but after looking at marketing options yesterday and talking to some hay auctions especially dyersville I have come to the conclusion that a round baler with net wrap will be a better way to go. It is cheaper than a large square baler, the sale barn said I could expect about $30 a ton less for rounds than big squares. But with a cheaper baler and being able to produce bales that beef producers like in southern iowa and being able to market hay to dairy producers as well as take advantage of the custom baling with the round baler (not many people use big squares around here) I believe that is the best bet. Plus coming from a large ranch out west I am happy to handle round bales. The hydra bed on my truck comes in handy for those haha. I am thinking about putting up a nice sized hoop building to store the bales in, keep spoilage losses down and capture a better price at the hay auction. Any input on what I have found out with this? I am trying to build as much diversification and opportunity into my hay operation as possible while still producing the best top quality alfalfa hay I can.


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

HERE Rd bales are most common also.At auction there usualy isn't any premium for Lg sqrs.May get a premium for sm sqrs in a small load,40 bales.

Rock Valley,Iowa in NW Ia.Prices are in the dump HERE:mad:

Rock Valley Hay

And worse here in SW Mn









http://www.pipestonelivestock.com/hay-straw.html

Much better price in NE Ia.

http://www.dyersvillesales.com/reports/HayAuctionReport.html

I try to get it all sold privately,close to home.No commision and keep frt costs down.Most want it delivered so you will need a trailer or someone to haul.


----------



## Hall Cattle Co. (Jun 23, 2010)

We are really leaning towards going with big rounds. As a general consensus among you all, what factors drive the local markets for hay. I realize that the hay auction I want to work through is located in a dairy area in NE Iowa and I can capture a decent price there for my hay. The problem is that there is alot of freight charges and marketing charge when sold that way, and the dairy industry is not doing the best right now. I am not in dairy country but would like to market my hay locally, I also wonder if there are other areas of the midwest that would buy high RFV alfalfa. If I have to ship it to a hay auction I can ship it other places as well and maybe avoid the marketing fee. Any ideas on other places to market large round bales would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## rank (Apr 15, 2009)

Hall Cattle Co. said:


> As a general consensus among you all, what factors drive the local markets for hay.


Price, quality and sometimes they want it delivered JIT.



Hall Cattle Co. said:


> Any ideas on other places to market large round bales would be greatly appreciated.


The biggest problem with rounds is that they don't transport worth a darn. Trucks don't want to handle them and they are too light so you get less tons on the truck. Therefore you wind up paying way to much for freight on a per ton basis. I'm just guessing, but how many tons would you get on a truck.....20? You'd get 24 tons if they were square....4 tons x 150 is almost all your profit gone.


----------



## D.C.Cattle Company (Jul 19, 2010)

I'm form Central Illinois and have been selling hay for the last 5 years. I have about 80 acres total. I bale big round bales first cut and keep half for myself (I have Cattle) and sell the rest locally to other cattle guys. Second and third cut are all 60lb square bales that I sell mostly horse people (60/40 alfalfa/grass). Since I started I have sold out every year. I advertise in many Central Illinios newspapers. Most of my business goes to highly populated areas for horse people. I do deliver rounds and squares(and charge extra for that). I also leave most of my third cut on hayracks and sell from the barn. Got some good sheep customers that like that third cut hay.
I guess to summarize hay fields are disappering in Illinois. And square bales are getting harder to find for the city horse people. Don't be afraid to run a bunch of $20 adds in surrounding newpapers in high population areas. Be prepared to deliver.

Hope this helps.


----------



## Hayking (Jan 17, 2010)

rank said:


> Price, quality and sometimes they want it delivered JIT.
> 
> The biggest problem with rounds is that they don't transport worth a darn.


we loaded round bales of alfalfa on trucks this weed and they avg 1800 lb. he went across the scales a couple times weighing 95000.


----------

